# Pricey but nice.



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

You S scale enthusiasts get to look at some pretty nice stuff.

Then there is my level.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Beautiful, but out of my league. However, there could be a little gem lurking under the cruddy exterior of the little 302. I've come across a lot worse.


----------



## Mike Keester (Sep 25, 2019)

Try this one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GILBERT-AM...971692&hash=item262e12296d:g:ulcAAOSwHEld7tiu


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Unless Santa drops me a bag of cash for Xmas I won't be a player for those.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mike Keester said:


> Try this one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/GILBERT-AM...971692&hash=item262e12296d:g:ulcAAOSwHEld7tiu


 Just wondering, the locos in this set...those are 3 axle trucks, but do they really only have 2 axles?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Scroll through the pictures, there is one of the underside of the engines. The trucks are 2 axle plus a sliding pickup shoe on the truck frame.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you for the answer. If I recognize those correctly as Alco PA-1s, they were built with 3-axle trucks. If they are PA-1s, then the modeler of those took some license to apparently allow them to negotiate tighter curves by having only 2 axles per truck. I believe the FA-1s had 2-axle trucks, but did they pull passenger trains? These appear to me to have the longer PA nose, and the truck side frames have castings for three axle bearings. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Gilbert made PA-1's and PB-1's. They did not make any FA's. The PA's were sold with both passenger and freight consists. The truck sideframes model a 3 axle truck which is prototypically correct. The Gilbert PA-1 engines had only 2 axles. I think back in 1950 two axles were used for cost and power train design reasons. These are correctly scaled models and run on 20" radius track.
American Models now makes PA's and FA's. The AM PA-1's have three axles and negotiate 20" radius curves. They can be purchased with either scale or high rail wheels.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Tom, thank you for the reply, I appreciate it. The PA/FAs are my favorite diesels and I'm grateful to learn more about them. I model in N scale and have 2 Kato PAs and a dummy PB in D&RG livery...beautiful!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

*Pics for Fire21*

I also like PAs and F units. Here are a few pics.

First is a Mopac PA A-B-A set. Not the 7,000.00 set. These are
reproductions of the original. S scale. Much cheaper in price.









Next is a Southern Pacific train led by A-B-A PA set.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The next 2 pics are O scale I have.

Got this UP A-B-A PA set from forum member here.










I also got this FT A-B Santa Fe set from a forum member here.
The FT was the first F units. Even before the F3s.












Both of these are Lionel.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh, be still my heart! Those are gorgeous!! :appl:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you, glad you saw them.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I see our other S gauges have already posted some fantastic pictures. Here are two I just took on the layout. The first is the American Models PA-1 in PRR livery. Behind it is an AM E8 in PRR livery.
The second picture is a closeup of an AM E8 in UP livery, behind it is an S gauge U33c made by Lionel for American Flyer. 
I will post a picture of the S gauge FA’s later.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

As promised here is a picture of the American Models S gauge FA/FB set.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Beautiful Tom! Thanks!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Agree with Broke, really really nice.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking at MoPac's O gauge pictures reminds me of the extra detail Lionel puts on the O gauge engines than on their S gauge products. Unfortunately Lionel is now using the swiveling pilots on some of their S gauge diesels rather than the wide cutout Gilbert used. A fixed pilot with a removable coupler and insert as AM does is a better solution to the clearance issue.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, I am not fond of the pilots swinging out. Those O scale engines run about
100 times better than the S scale Lionel locomotives. Both have sound and they run so
smooth. Well the S have sound also, in the B units. All have bells. The UP units have motorized
fans on top. Kinda cool.

Your engines look great. Love the E8.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

These are some great looking engines Mopac and Tom, thanks for the pictures. I prefer the PA's over any other diesels, just a classic design I.M.O.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a MTH D&RG PA ABBBA set plus around 8 passenger cars, a K-Line NYC FA ABA set with approx 8 passenger cars, A Lionel FA AA Amtrak set with 4 passenger cars, and a post-war Lionel F7 Santa Fe ABBA set with 10 passenger cars, all in the original boxes...all packed away..


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom and Mopac, thanks for posting the pictures of your great looking sets. Fantastic, especially the Santa Fe set. Kinda partial to those engines and the Santa Fe. 

Flyernut, what DON'T you have??? 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Tom and Mopac, thanks for posting the pictures of your great looking sets. Fantastic, especially the Santa Fe set. Kinda partial to those engines and the Santa Fe.
> 
> Flyernut, what DON'T you have???
> 
> Kenny


I don't have the loads for my circus engine flat cars.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, I'm supposing getting those loads is on your to do list?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Flyernut, I'm supposing getting those loads is on your to do list?


Ya, when I hit the lottery!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Beautiful locomotive set. I like those and the Alco PA much better than F3's and 7's.


----------

